# Canon SB-E2 Speedlite Mounting Bracket



## Sabaki (May 23, 2014)

Hey everybody

Can anybody who has experience with the Speedlite bracket give me some idea whether this is a worthwhile purchase and if it enhances one's portraiture?

I've read people like it but few say why. 

Thanks folks


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2014)

Quite a while back, someone asked why this bracket would be used. I suggested a few possible reasons for getting the SB-E2:



neuroanatomist said:


> Because you have a Canon camera, a Canon flash, and a Canon off-camera shoe cord, and that's the only flash bracket Canon makes, and *only* a Canon flash bracket will do?
> 
> Because you love the look of side-cast shadows?
> 
> ...



Skip it, get a proper orientation-switchable flash bracket.


----------



## Sabaki (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Neuro. 

Can you make a recommendation as to which I should look at?


----------



## eli452 (May 24, 2014)

Try on of the following
http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/sc.26/category.3/it.C/.f. 180-270$.
I use the WPF-QR2: Flash Bracket with Sliding Mount.
Pick the one which is suitable for your needs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2014)

RRS as linked above, or their ring bracket. 

Privatebydesign has recommended Pro Media Gear, worth a look.


----------



## minu62 (May 25, 2014)

My favorit: Custom Brackets Folding-T (http://www.custombrackets.com/cb-folding-t.html). I use it with the 1DX, Speedlite 600EX-RT and Transmitter ST-E3-RT. Easy to handle, space-saving to store it, enough stable.


----------



## surapon (May 26, 2014)

minu62 said:


> My favorit: Custom Brackets Folding-T (http://www.custombrackets.com/cb-folding-t.html). I use it with the 1DX, Speedlite 600EX-RT and Transmitter ST-E3-RT. Easy to handle, space-saving to store it, enough stable.



+ 2 for me too, I use Custom Brackets 3 of them past 5 years, Plus I add on DIY too, to fit my Job as" One man Army"
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

